# ready to see the world.



## snkypete (Jun 26, 2013)

Hello everyone

I'm getting to the point where I'm hoping to go do some traveling around the world..What I'd like to get information about is if I go to Singapore and say I'd like to stay for about a month or two ..what should I look for an as far as a place to stay..I'd like to stay at about $500 to $800 a month for rent will this be possible...if so what should I look for..thanks..


----------



## BBCWatcher (Dec 28, 2012)

Singapore routinely grants U.S. citizens 90 day stamps when they enter Singapore for ordinary tourism and non-employment business travel.

I assume your $500 to $800 housing budget is in U.S. dollars, which helps a little. That's still a tight budget. In that price range you would be living in a budget shared apartment with roommates, and you'd have to shop around a bit. Or you could get a bunk in a dormitory-style hostel in that price range, although you might also have to move periodically since many hostels don't like long-term visitors. If you book a series of back-to-back hostel accommodations that could work reasonably well.


----------



## beppi (Jun 10, 2013)

To add to the above comment:
Renting residential property (even a sublet room) is not allowed without a residency visa of minimum 6 months.
As a tourist (on SVP visa, up to 90 days) you have to stay in hotels, serviced apartments or hostels. Of these, only hostels meet your budget if you get a bed in a shared dormitory. Such beds are available for S$20-30/night. The Lonely Plant Guide will tell you where to look for those!


----------



## snkypete (Jun 26, 2013)

Thanks BBC and beppi...It looks like I'll have to step up my budget...probably will go with the moving around from hotel to hotel way...not really wanting to do the backpacker way on my journeys...might see what I can do for two week stays at a hotel...if it's more so be it I've earned it...


----------



## beppi (Jun 10, 2013)

Very sensible decision!
Budget hotels are available for S$60-120/night. Obviously, at the lower end of this you get what you pay for.


----------



## snkypete (Jun 26, 2013)

Hey beppi I'm assuming the farther I get away from the city the less expensive things get...just curious how far does the train system go?


----------



## beppi (Jun 10, 2013)

The train and bus system covers almost all the country, it's a city state after all.
All budget hotels (and almost all other hotels) are in the central area.


----------



## beppi (Jun 10, 2013)

If you are so preoccupied with staying cheap, go to the neighbouring countries instead.
Hotels in Malaysia and Indonesia cost a fraction of Singapore prices, and even less in Thailand!


----------



## snkypete (Jun 26, 2013)

they are definitely on my list..it's not so much that i'm looking for cheap..more like more bang for my buck...I do like the better things in life and will more than likely go with something in the $100-$150 range..just looking at my options...


----------



## BBCWatcher (Dec 28, 2012)

Indonesia might not be an actual bargain due to visa expenses, so be sure to factor that in if you decide to stay in Indonesia.

Some of the Fragrance hotels in Singapore are OK, like the Fragrance Oasis. Sometimes you can get a good rate at the Ibis on Bencoolen, and that's pretty good, too. The new Days Hotel in Chinatown seems to have some good rates posted. Others: Ibis Novena, Perak Hotel, Aqueen Hotel Lavender, some of the Santa Grand hotels.


----------



## simonsays (Feb 11, 2009)

matter of fact, parked two of my friends on transit in a hostel, very near Farrer Park MRT station.

They do rent on a monthly basis, daily rate for dorm of 24 is 25 S$ a day, and on a monthly basis, they drop it to 400 $ a month. Free breakfast, safety locker and shared shower / toilet etc .. not a bad deal and boy I was very surprised by the cleanliness and frequent cleaning they do there .. plus cool environment, walking distance to MRT, Mustafa etc. etc

If you don't mind dorms, go for hostels .. 

PS: I am not promoting any hostel, or the likes, but if the one i saw is a sample, I am sure the rest are almost there ..


----------



## snkypete (Jun 26, 2013)

BBCWatcher said:


> Indonesia might not be an actual bargain due to visa expenses, so be sure to factor that in if you decide to stay in Indonesia.
> 
> Some of the Fragrance hotels in Singapore are OK, like the Fragrance Oasis. Sometimes you can get a good rate at the Ibis on Bencoolen, and that's pretty good, too. The new Days Hotel in Chinatown seems to have some good rates posted. Others: Ibis Novena, Perak Hotel, Aqueen Hotel Lavender, some of the Santa Grand hotels.


Thanks BBC I will add all those recommendations to my list of places to investigate ..I appreciate your input...


----------



## simonsays (Feb 11, 2009)

BBCWatcher : it is a bit comical say the least .. when I searched on one of the booking sites and said Location "SINGAPORE" it throws up much much cheaper options in Batam et al .. though they don't enlighten the lesser educated that repeated ins and out with raise eyebrows in ICA and deny you entrance to Singapore ..


----------



## snkypete (Jun 26, 2013)

ecureilx said:


> matter of fact, parked two of my friends on transit in a hostel, very near Farrer Park MRT station.
> 
> They do rent on a monthly basis, daily rate for dorm of 24 is 25 S$ a day, and on a monthly basis, they drop it to 400 $ a month. Free breakfast, safety locker and shared shower / toilet etc .. not a bad deal and boy I was very surprised by the cleanliness and frequent cleaning they do there .. plus cool environment, walking distance to MRT, Mustafa etc. etc
> 
> ...


Thanks for the information ecurelix..I have looked into hostels just not sure if that will be a route I go..I have this preconceived notion that they are more adapted for the younger traveler..I'm 49... but age doesn't bother me at all I've spent most of the last 20 year with people much younger than me..I've been managing clubs and restaurants...I will check them out for sure...thanks again..


----------



## simonsays (Feb 11, 2009)

actually, when I went to collect my two guests, who were just bunked in for the night, actually few hours during transit, the place had mostly older people .. budget travellers, and did spoil my image of hostel as being full of kids and all into silly stuff

One guy in the hostel is parked there for a month, while working here for few months, so he said .. 

No worries .. 

BTW, if you are looking for job prospect, drop me a note, I may be able to connect you to a guy who runs a few bars and restaurants ..


----------



## snkypete (Jun 26, 2013)

ecureilx said:


> actually, when I went to collect my two guests, who were just bunked in for the night, actually few hours during transit, the place had mostly older people .. budget travellers, and did spoil my image of hostel as being full of kids and all into silly stuff
> 
> One guy in the hostel is parked there for a month, while working here for few months, so he said ..
> 
> ...


actually I have been noticing lately in my online searching that us baby boomers or mature folks are the one doing a good majority of the traveling..it seems we've finally decided that it's not all about just working...as far as the job if anything I could consult or just help out with any problems your friend may need help with..I'd trade my time for a bar tab anytime...lol...can't wait to se your part of the world...


----------



## BBCWatcher (Dec 28, 2012)

This hostel seems to get rave reviews. One option I suppose is to sample hostel accommodations and also book a refundable hotel stay. If the hostel isn't working out, switch. If it is, book additional hostel days and cancel the hotel room.


----------



## snkypete (Jun 26, 2013)

BBCWatcher said:


> This hostel seems to get rave reviews. One option I suppose is to sample hostel accommodations and also book a refundable hotel stay. If the hostel isn't working out, switch. If it is, book additional hostel days and cancel the hotel room.


seems to be a sound plan...thank you my friend....


----------

